# Latest Manzanita bowls...



## larry C (Sep 13, 2016)

I bought an assortment of Manzanita from @rockb early this summer.....here's how they turned out....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

Those are all really nice! Love the table too. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2016)

Whoa.....very nice! I love manzanita.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> Those are all really nice! Love the table too. Tony



Thanks Tony, I made the table about 15 years ago, some of the nicest curly maple I've ever had....I had this left over from a rifle stock.....

I wish Manzanita came pieces big enough to make a rifle stock...

Larry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 13, 2016)

Terrific assortment of bowls! Sure is beautimus wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 13, 2016)

They do have large enough pieces for rifle stocks, at least until I cut it in half.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice! Manz looks like it would be a real challenge to turn with all of the voids and whatnot, but the results sure are stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Sep 13, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> They do have large enough pieces for rifle stocks, at least until I cut it in half.
> 
> View attachment 113441



WOW! There's a PM coming your way...

Larry


----------



## larry C (Sep 13, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Very nice! Manz looks like it would be a real challenge to turn with all of the voids and whatnot, but the results sure are stunning!




Full face shield is mandatory, and body armor might be a good thought!


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 13, 2016)

Hopefully you didn't get cup checked...


----------



## larry C (Sep 13, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Hopefully you didn't get cup checked...



Not for awhile!


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is what the one half turned into. 



And this is what I screwed up on the other piece. Will get you full photo when get home.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 13, 2016)

@larry C Here is what is left after I butchered it. By the way, cool bowls.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 13, 2016)

Those are some magnifisant looking bowls


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 13, 2016)

larry C said:


> Thanks Tony, I made the table about 15 years ago, some of the nicest curly maple I've ever had....I had this left over from a rifle stock.....
> 
> I wish Manzanita came pieces big enough to make a rifle stock...
> 
> Larry



They do....... But getting one to dry and not twist up into a pretzel is another thing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 18, 2016)

Don't know what is prettier the bowls or the table. Nice work makes me want to get my carpenter gig over with and get back in the shop, I cant make bowls that nice but I like to try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Sep 18, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Don't know what is prettier the bowls or the table. Nice work makes me want to get my carpenter gig over with and get back in the shop, I cant make bowls that nice but I like to try.



Anybody can make beautiful bowls, all you have to do is know how to cover up your mistakes......pretty much the same as building furniture....

I only have 4 of this batch left, the rest are all sold!

Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

